# Photos of your DIY tortoise table needed...



## DawnH (May 8, 2015)

I will be redoing Tuleo's (Sulcata) indoor tort table (again) and I am hoping to see photos of YOUR creations. He is outside most of the day but comes in at dusk. The material I am using will be a full sheet of plywood as the base and I am toying with using vintage windows over part of it to trap humidity. Here is the kicker though - it needs to be aesthetically pleasing as this is in my living room and we are foster parents so we have every agency known to man in our home (so wires need to be contained, etc.)

If you have made your own tortoise table (especially if you don't have mad carpentry skills/you used recycled materials) - would you mind posting a photo below? I have searched the site/Google but could use more ideas.

Thank you!


----------



## brittjoslyn211 (May 19, 2015)

Here's a picture of mine I recently built. It's not completely done, still needs some decorating and lighting worked out. It's a 5 foot by 3 foot enclosure. Hope this helps a little!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 19, 2015)

Here's my hermanns table


----------



## WilliamC (May 21, 2015)

My first attempt at a table. Its 2X4 and not really big enough yet working on plans for a little larger and getting a lot of new ideas from the forum


----------



## DawnH (May 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Does anyone have a top for theirs?! We need an enclosed table to keep humidity in.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2015)

My recently finished one:


----------



## bouaboua (May 21, 2015)

One of mine......


----------



## spud's_mum (May 21, 2015)

I am looking to put a top on half of mine under the lamp to keep it humid


----------



## DawnH (May 21, 2015)

Tom said:


> My recently finished one:




Tom - where did you find the window for yours?!


----------



## DawnH (May 21, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> One of mine......
> 
> View attachment 130948
> View attachment 130949



That is very cool! Is that Plexiglas? Does the top part just push in for access? I was pricing Plexiglas last weekend and MY GAWD that stuff is expensive!!


----------



## bouaboua (May 21, 2015)

DawnH said:


> That is very cool! Is that Plexiglas? Does the top part just push in for access? I was pricing Plexiglas last weekend and MY GAWD that stuff is expensive!!


It is not Plexiglass. Just a clear plastic strip, It lift up for access.


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Tom - where did you find the window for yours?!



Cyan told me about the lattice caps to use for tracks and that is just plexiglas cut at Lowes for me. The plexi is a problem thought because its warping and binding with the application of heat. Prior to turning the heat on it slid so beautifully and it was perfect. I'm planning on having glass cut, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

I had a heck of a time getting the door thing squared away on this project. I intended to use a custom sized house window, but that just did not work out despite tremendous effort.


----------



## naturalman91 (May 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Cyan told me about the lattice caps to use for tracks and that is just plexiglas cut at Lowes for me. The plexi is a problem thought because its warping and binding with the application of heat. Prior to turning the heat on it slid so beautifully and it was perfect. I'm planning on having glass cut, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting the door thing squared away on this project. I intended to use a custom sized house window, but that just did not work out despite tremendous effort.



now i gotta ask did you use 2 lattice caps? just side by side? im having a heck of a time finding a sliding track for glass.


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> now i gotta ask did you use 2 lattice caps? just side by side? im having a heck of a time finding a sliding track for glass.



Total of 4 tracks. Top and bottom for each pane. Its about $6 for an 8' section of the stuff.


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Cyan told me about the lattice caps to use for tracks and that is just plexiglas cut at Lowes for me. The plexi is a problem thought because its warping and binding with the application of heat. Prior to turning the heat on it slid so beautifully and it was perfect. I'm planning on having glass cut, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting the door thing squared away on this project. I intended to use a custom sized house window, but that just did not work out despite tremendous effort.


 I had the same problem and switched to glass, works much better now.


----------



## naturalman91 (May 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Total of 4 tracks. Top and bottom for each pane. Its about $6 for an 8' section of the stuff.



is there any gaps when you set them side by side that would let out heat or humidity?

sorry op im not stealing your post just a question i've been working at for a while


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> is there any gaps when you set them side by side that would let out heat or humidity?
> 
> sorry op im not stealing your post just a question i've been working at for a while



There is about a 1/4" gap, but it doesn't have much effect. There is about 4" of overlap, and that prevents much air movement. I don't advocate airtight enclosures for closed chambers, just reduced airflow. Every enclosure is different. Some need more ventilation than others. This new enclosure stays almost too humid since I'm not using any incandescent bulbs for heat.


----------

